# Co-sleeping in Queen size bed with toddler & newborn: best bedrail for toddler side?



## Elijah's Mom (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi all,

I've tried to do a bunch of on-line research re: the best bedrail to use for our toddler when he wants to climb into our queen size boxspring/mattress bed after our new baby is born (one month from now). I've checked out various Safety First, Dex, the Snug Tuck pillow ... but now my mind is a blur. None seem to be particularly safe, if you read the range of reviews -- and none seem to be manufactured that reliably.

Are any of you happy with the guard raid/bed rail you have? Can you let me know your recommendations?

Thanks!

Becca


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey mama!
We have a Safety First one (currently on the side of one of the kids beds) that we used with the last baby.
I think it would be fine for use with a toddler...but to be totally honest...I'm not sure about the safety with a NB. We woke up more than once to the NB squashed up against the rail...and depending on the bed frame, mattress, bedding, size of NB, etc...I could see the possibility of it being dangerous.

When we were co-sleeping with babies #3 & #4 we had 2 queen sized mattress on the floor...2yo slept on daddy's side...NB on mine. That worked extremely well. The distance from the mattress to the floor was negligible.

What I'm planning to do this time around is buy the Humanity Bed pillow thingy. It looks like a safer & more comfortable alternative.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

We bought a bed rail, Safety 1st I think, and returned it the next day. I put it up to our totally normally sized, non-pillow top, mattress, and realized it would very likely be used as a launching pad. Yikes!

We've now moved up to a king sized bed, with thoughts of future babies in mind, and I think that will be big enough for us, our current kiddo, and a wee one, along with the Humanity bed thing that was just mentioned.

The other idea I've had is to get a sleep positioner thing. We bought a really low-tech one with DS, as I was on heavy pain relievers and wanted something between his body and mine, should I somehow roll over without waking up screaming from the pain.









But I thought the more rigid one, like a three sided box, with a light at one end (not that we'd want to use the light, but I'm just describing it here), might be nice for early days with a newborn, so that the newborn could be in the middle just like the first baby was, but with less worry about the toddler running into the newborn. Not sure where DS will sleep when this all becomes a reality, b/c I'd feel sad for him to not be sleeping in the middle anymore (he likes sleeping with a hand on each of us, so sweet)...but I would want future babies to have the same start as he did! Sigh, attempts at fairness....









Anyway, those are the two ideas Iv'e come up with for our situation...the bedrails, at least the cheap and easily available ones I've seen, just don't seem any good.







:


----------



## crlacey (Nov 7, 2005)

Could you push your bed against a wall? If not, than I've liked the Safety First rails.


----------

